# Help Needed To Id An Agir Watch Movement



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

bought this old duffer at the boot fair today and she is running like a champ, sadly it came without crown or stem , does anyone recognize this movement? it would be a great help with the search for a stem,

cheers chaps

wook


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

found info, cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably it was made by the Era Watch Co. SA , Bienne. "Agir Watch" was registered on 29th Feb 1952.

Andreas


----------

